# Stainless Steel Builds



## Andre (14/10/15)

Tried my first SS build on the GEM RTA.

SS304, 27 g, 7 wraps contact coil around a 2.5 mm mandrel. Resulted in a 0.61 ohms resistance. 

Really easy wire to work with. You can torch and dry burn it. Just a tad more springy than Kanthal.

Decided to try it in TC mode on the SX Mini M class (set on standard power). Set the TCR to 0.00105. "Compensate temperature" at 25 C - set this to your room temperature as I understand it. Vaping at 20 J and 220 C. Same juice, same RTA, and same wicking material (Cotton Bacon V2) I have used to try Nickel and Titanium. 

On Kanthal, Ni and Ti the vape was essentially the same for me. With this SS I pick up a slight difference. Flavour slightly less intense and the vape is somewhat smoother (less throat hit), but I still need to play around with the settings (Joules and Temperature).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deckie (14/10/15)

Ok thanks Andre ... I'm going to update my firmware tonight and give it a test drive as well. From what I've read so far I'm leaning towards SS to be better. I've been using SS for a few days now in normal watt mode and have also noticed a smoother vape but on my side I've noticed a more flavourful vape - each of us are different though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/10/15)

Deckie said:


> Ok thanks Andre ... I'm going to update my firmware tonight and give it a test drive as well. From what I've read so far I'm leaning towards SS to be better. I've been using SS for a few days now in normal watt mode and have also noticed a smoother vape but on my side I've noticed a more flavourful vape - each of us are different though.


Coil and wick have settled in, played a bit with the settings. Flavour now very close to the other wires. Think I like SS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (15/10/15)

Andre said:


> Tried my first SS build on the GEM RTA.
> 
> SS304, 27 g, 7 wraps contact coil around a 2.5 mm mandrel. Resulted in a 0.61 ohms resistance.
> 
> ...


I'm keen to try SS as an alternative to nick.P Bursadeo had some interesting insights about using it on the dna 200 on the video posted on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (15/10/15)

UD SS 316L from @Sir Vape and @BigGuy works AMAZING.
Currently running it in my Zephyrus, Goblin Mini, and from yesterday, in the Bellus.
Think its the wire to retire all the others I use, pending longevity and continuous flavor delivery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/10/15)

I'm using 316L in my tanks, without TC, and its working really, pretty damned well. Can't wait to pick up a DNA200 and get a good TCR for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/15)

kev mac said:


> I'm keen to try SS as an alternative to nick.P Bursadeo had some interesting insights about using it on the dna 200 on the video posted on the forum.


Ah, only saw this post now @kev mac - can you link to the video or just a recap of his insights please.


----------



## kev mac (30/10/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, only saw this post now @kev mac - can you link to the video or just a recap of his insights please.


@Andre ,Can't remember link but I think it is part 1 of his dna 200 vid. he basically said the chip isn't quite fully programed for s.s. and needs to be addressed in future versions or up grades.Futhermore I believe he cited the many types and classifications of S.S. and the chip needs to expand on this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/10/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, only saw this post now @kev mac - can you link to the video or just a recap of his insights please.



From what I remember he mentioned that basically there were no good TCR curves for SS316L available. He said the one from steam engine was pretty much a straight line, and thus, useless. But towards the end of the second last video he went over the process for getting the numbers to make a TCR curve (bit too involved for most) but somewhere, somehow on the internet, someones going to get us a SS316L TCR curve and share it 

I suspect that when it comes down to it, the DNA200 will be able to give a much better TC experience with SS316L than what the SX Mini M-Class can. just because the DNA200 uses a full curve as opposed to an offset value like what the M-Class does. 

I'm waiting for the Wismec Ra-low to be released

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (31/10/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> From what I remember he mentioned that basically there were no good TCR curves for SS316L available. He said the one from steam engine was pretty much a straight line, and thus, useless. But towards the end of the second last video he went over the process for getting the numbers to make a TCR curve (bit too involved for most) but somewhere, somehow on the internet, someones going to get us a SS316L TCR curve and share it
> 
> I suspect that when it comes down to it, the DNA200 will be able to give a much better TC experience with SS316L than what the SX Mini M-Class can. just because the DNA200 uses a full curve as opposed to an offset value like what the M-Class does.
> 
> I'm waiting for the Wismec Ra-low to be released


well said! I'm interested in that mod also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (31/10/15)

Made myself a 3.2mm ID SS316 stainless coil last night for the subtank mini. Grafts pretty darn nice. One weird thing i noticed was how much the plain coils resistance reading shot up once i heated it. Went from 0.6 to 1 ohm just from heating up. Then it cools down and goes back to 0.6. With a wick in and properly wetted it stays around 0.6/0.7 ohms. Just thought i should share

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/10/15)

ET said:


> Made myself a 3.2mm ID SS316 stainless coil last night for the subtank mini. Grafts pretty darn nice. One weird thing i noticed was how much the plain coils resistance reading shot up once i heated it. Went from 0.6 to 1 ohm just from heating up. Then it cools down and goes back to 0.6. With a wick in and properly wetted it stays around 0.6/0.7 ohms. Just thought i should share



Thats normal, my builds usually fluctuate by 0.15 max when they're hot. I do dual coil builds that are usually around 0.24ish when cold.


----------



## ET (31/10/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thats normal, my builds usually fluctuate by 0.15 max when they're hot. I do dual coil builds that are usually around 0.24ish when cold.



Yeah still grafts nice and with the wick and juice in there the coil doesnt get hot enough to throw the ohmage out by much at all. Really taking a shine to this wire now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

